# Reparaturdauer 7 Tage



## Bruce112 (2. November 2011)

Ich hab den Netzteil zu Listan geschikt was ist geworden ? 

E7 serie 600 watt Straight Power .

hatt sich erledigt !! kann geschlossen werden 
.


----------



## Earisu (2. November 2011)

Öhmmmmmmmmmmmmmm nix verstehen... Entweder ich bin zu müde oder dein Satzbau ist total fürn Arsch... Nochmal bitte^^


----------

